# Puppy shots



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I was curious to know what everyone thoughts are when it comes to the three puppy shots?

When I first got Kiya, I decided I was going to give her the three puppy shots + rabies shot and that was it. Monday, I went to a different breeder to pick up Kaeto and she believed in one puppy shot then your done (Of course the rabies as well because it is required by law) Kiya has recieved two shots and I was going to bring her in for the third one but have been second guessing on it ever since. I hate that you can't trust vets these days, all they think about is money now it seems.. well most of them


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I like vaccine topics becuase everyone agrees but has a varied view. After much researching the english mastiff and the thoughts of adding a puppy in a couple years I am going toward this scheudle for me:
First pup shot 9/10 weeks old and only dist/parvo. 
I would discuss with the breeder about redoign them in 4 weeks. If I have the extra money I will instead titer in 4 weeks and base my descion on that. Then rabies at 20 weeks. And 3 yr rabies from then on.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I go through the whole puppy routine of vaccines, and give one booster at a year old. After that, I don't give any more ever. We don't travel with our dogs, but if we were to travel somewhere I would get titers done and then go from there.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We use to do the 3 sets of puppy shots with rabies done at 20 weeks. This year I have decided to not vaccinate my puppies at all. Instead I will wait until around 20-22 weeks and do a single rabies vaccine and then nothing after that.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I do the 3 rounds of puppy shots and then am done with it. Parvo is still prevalent and I don't know of any working alternative to shots for it. 
One of my dogs breeders got a dog from the US and had been told it had gotten its shots. Before the 2nd round it got parvo and almost died. They called them back and asked what happened and were told it was a homeopathic vaccination.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No vaccines here at all. Latest pups are 14 month old collies who show and go everywhere and 10 month old shelties the same. If I must - if I can't get an exemption I will one day have to do rabies but not unless I have to.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Everyone who is interested should check out the work of Dr. Ronald Schultz. He is a professor of pathobiological science at the University of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine and is one of the leading proponents of eliminating unnecessary vaccinations in dogs. He says that if you are going to vaccinate, the ideal age to vaccinate a puppy is once at 12 weeks for optimum protection. 

Here is an interview with him, followed by a quote from an article in Dogs Naturally on him. 

Dr. Karen Becker and Dr. Ronald Schultz on Pet Vaccines - YouTube

"Outside the report, renowned expert and taskforce member Dr. Ronald Schultz has a very different puppy vaccination protocol for his own family’s dogs. He uses only the three core vaccines: parvovirus, distemper and adenovirus-2 (hepatitis). He does not revaccinate every three years. He runs antibody titers on the pups to know exactly when is the best time to effectively vaccinate. Then, 2 to 3 weeks or more after vaccination, he titers (tests the blood of) the offspring. If there is ANY positive antibody response, he doesn’t revaccinate for the reminder of the pet’s life. (Before doing this yourself, listen to what he says during this YouTube video and consult your veterinarian. Advance 8 1/2 minutes into the video. Also find his cat vaccination advice there.)"


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

When we sell a puppy if the buyer must vaccinate I recommend one vaccine at 14 weeks plus - and only one disease at a time. Parvo and then 2 weeks later, distemper then as long as possible for Rabies. They should be more than set for life. We have also seen a huge decrease in strange symptoms and behaviors since asking puppy buyers to use this protocol and not one has had and issues with parvo or other disease.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The breeder I am getting my puppy from in August does not vaccinate. She lets the mother wean when she wants so the puppies get all the nutrition they need. Then they are weaned onto raw. She asks people who are going to vaccinate to wait until at least 12 weeks and then give only one vaccine at a time, and also wait as long as possible on the rabies. 

I haven't decided on my little guy yet. I know that it will be at least 12 weeks or longer before he gets any vaccines and he might just get rabies since it is required by law. I will have to talk to the new natural vet I am going to start going taking the guys to.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Does the rabies shot need to be done before a puppy gets spayed or neutered?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Some people will tell you it needs to be. Tucker didn't have any shots before he was neutered. They gave him rabies at the clinic after his neuter. Rabies is the only shot Tucker has ever had in his whole life. Neither of my dogs will ever again get any vaccinations. I'm not going to give rabies. I'd rather play dumb if I get caught with the whole "Really? I had no clue!" thing than give them to my dogs.

My uncle raises Chihuahuas and is not holistic or anything, but he only vaccinates his puppies once, with 1/4 the dose because he believes it is too much for their small size. They also are not vaccinated until closer to 6 months. They get nothing else after that.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BrittanyM said:


> Does the rabies shot need to be done before a puppy gets spayed or neutered?



It depends on your state laws. Also, what age you intend to spay your pet. It is now starting to be recommended that you hold off on spaying or neutering until your dog is fully mature and if that is the case, you probably have to have the rabies by that point if you want to stay current with your state laws.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Ugh this debate is on going in my head. 
I just took Patches in two weeks ago for her 3 year rabies because it is law, but I didn't get any other shots and I will not the rest of her life. She has had her shots every year (distemper combo every year and rabies was always every two years) since we adopted her 8 years ago! Poor dog is overvaccinated out the ying yang, but I didn't know any different. I thought I was doing right by my dog by keeping up on her shots.
Emma had her puppy shots and rabies as a pup and I planned on at least doing the one year boosters this year because I have read many people do that.Then I would just vaccinate for rabies every three years since it is law.
I do not know if I want to get them or not. 
I could titer but I have read some opposing things on that as well.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Emma had her puppy shots and rabies as a pup and I planned on at least doing the one year boosters this year because I have read many people do that.Then I would just vaccinate for rabies every three years since it is law.
> I do not know if I want to get them or not.
> I could titer but I have read some opposing things on that as well.


That is exactly what Rocky had. He got his puppy shots and then his one year booster and rabies. Those were the last shots he had. He has to get a rabies again in November because it's been three years and it's the law here. I got him the one year booster because we were traveling across country at the time for 3 months and staying at campground with a lot of dogs, he was not yet eating raw, and frankly - I hadn't done as much research as I have now. Any new dogs I get will not get a one year booster. All research I have found has shown it not to be necessary.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

chowder said:


> That is exactly what Rocky had. He got his puppy shots and then his one year booster and rabies. Those were the last shots he had. He has to get a rabies again in November because it's been three years and it's the law here. I got him the one year booster because we were traveling across country at the time for 3 months and staying at campground with a lot of dogs, he was not yet eating raw, and frankly - I hadn't done as much research as I have now. Any new dogs I get will not get a one year booster. All research I have found has shown it not to be necessary.


Will you titer?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Will you titer?


I would probably test once after the initial puppy shot and then never again. If the initial puppy vaccines produce antibodies, then there is no need for future titer testing for at least 10 -15 years down the road unless you need it for some kind of documentation. Here is an excellent article on it.

Titer Testing


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

chowder said:


> Everyone who is interested should check out the work of Dr. Ronald Schultz. He is a professor of pathobiological science at the University of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine and is one of the leading proponents of eliminating unnecessary vaccinations in dogs. He says that if you are going to vaccinate, the ideal age to vaccinate a puppy is once at 12 weeks for optimum protection.
> 
> Here is an interview with him, followed by a quote from an article in Dogs Naturally on him.
> 
> ...



haha just posted that interview on another thread.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Some people will tell you it needs to be. Tucker didn't have any shots before he was neutered. They gave him rabies at the clinic after his neuter. Rabies is the only shot Tucker has ever had in his whole life. Neither of my dogs will ever again get any vaccinations. I'm not going to give rabies. I'd rather play dumb if I get caught with the whole "Really? I had no clue!" thing than give them to my dogs.
> 
> My uncle raises Chihuahuas and is not holistic or anything, but he only vaccinates his puppies once, with 1/4 the dose because he believes it is too much for their small size. They also are not vaccinated until closer to 6 months. They get nothing else after that.


I'd love to play the dumb card but I seriously doubt I'd get away with it. Going to talk with that holistic vet soon and see what else we can do.


----------

